# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Πληροφορίες για african grey

## αναστασια

Καλησπερα!Θελω να μαζεψω οσο το δυνατον περισοτερες πληροφοριες για αυτο το ειδος πουλιου για να δω τελικα αν μου τεριαζει και μπορω να το φροντισω!Απο το πρωι διαβαζω οτι βρω μπροστα μου και εχω σχηματισει μια εικονα..Τι θα πρεπει να προσεξω οταν θα παω να το αγορασω?διαβασα οτι ειναι ενα απο τα πιο εξυπνα πουλια και οτι μαθαινει πολλες λεξεις πως μπορω να τον εκπεδευσω εγω..?οταν λεμε ταισμενος στο χερι τι εννουμε?απο την πρωτη στιγμη δηλαδη μπορω να τον ταιζω στο χερι η οχι?επισης πως θα μπορεσω να τον βγαλω εξω απο το κλουβι και τι μεγεθος θα πρεπει να εχει το κλουβι..?τι τρωει?επισης διαβασα οτι το κλουβι θα πρεπει  α εχει οριζοντια σιδερα και οχι καθετα για να σκαρφαλωνει ισχυει κατι τετοιο?Αυτα απο εμενα και οτι αλλο ξερετε και νομιζετε οτι ειναι χρησιμο ειμαι ολη ματια ευχαριστω.!!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Απο οτι κατάλαβα δεν έχεις μεγάλη εμπειρία με τους παπαγάλους και οι african grey δεν είναι και το ποιο εύκολο είδος για να αρχήσει κανείς (το αντίθετο μάλλον) .
Πάντως γενικά οτι παπαγαλάκι πάρεις θα ήταν καλό (για σένα περισσότερο) να είναι ταϊσμένο στο χέρι , δηλαδί να το έχει μεγαλώσει ο άνθρωπος και όχι οι φυσικοί του γονείς . Αυτό κάνει το πουλάκι πιο φιλικό πρως τον άνθρωπο και πιο ήμερο και εύκολο στην εκπαίδευση γενικότερα . Χρειάζοντε ένα μεγάλο και ευρύχορο κλουβί και πολλά παιχνίδια μιας και είναι πολύ έξυπνοι παπαγάλοι και αν δεν περνάς αρκετή ώρα μαζί τους και δεν έχουν τι να κάνουν , κατα 99% θα αρχίσουν να μασάν τα πούπουλα τους (κάτι που είναι εξερετικά δύσκολο να σταματήσει) . Θα πρέπει λοιπόν να του προσφέρεις αρκετό χρόνο έξω απο το κλουβί και πολλά πράγματα για να μην βαριέται . Αν είναι ταϊσμένος στο χέρι , λογικά δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα με το να σε συνηθήσει και να βγαίνει έξω απο το κλουβί (εκτός βέβαια αν τον έχουν παρατήσει για καιρό χωρίς χάδια ...) και αν είναι ακόμα μωρό (προσοχή - μεγάλη θνυσιμότιτα σε νεαρή ηλικία) τότε θα δεθεί σίγουρα αμέσος μαζί σου και θα σου χαρίσει απίστευτες στιγμές (αυτό θα γίνει έτσι κι αλλιώς αν τον φροντίζεις) .
Η επιλογή ενός τέτιου παγαγάλου δεν είναι εύκολη απόφαση και χρειάζεται οριμότιτα απο εσένα και τα κατάλληλα χρήματα , χώρο και χρόνο !!
Γενικά υπάρχουν πολλά ακόμα που θα πρέπει να μάθεις γι' αυτό το είδος αλλά εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να ξεκινήσεις με ένα πιο εύκολο και φιλικό είδος όπως τα cockatiels ή τα budgies .
Είναι και τα 2 αρκετά φιλικά , δένοντε με τον ιδιοκτίτη τους και με τα άτομα που ζουν γύρω τους γενικότερα .
Επίσεις έχουν λιγότερες απετήσεις χώρου και χρήματος αλλά κυρίος θα σε βοηθήσουν να μάθεις για τους παπαγάλους μιας και είναι πολύ καλά είδη για να μάθεις τι χρειάζεται ένας παπαγάλος . Όταν λοιπόν μάθεις για τους παπαγάλους με ένα πιο εύκολο είδος θα σου είναι πιο εύκολο να φροντίζεις για ένα πιο δύσκολο όπως το african grey .

Η επιλογή είναι δική σου , αλλά νομίζω οτι μπορεί να κάνεις , όπως όλοι μας , λάθη άθελα σου αν ξεκινήσεις με έναν τέτιο παπαγάλο .

----------


## αναστασια

οτι θα κανω λαθος θα κανω σιγουρα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση οτι πουλι και να παρω!
αλλα δεν θελω να παρω δυο πουλια μετα το κοκατιλ τι θα το κανω.?
καλυτερα να παρω μονο τον αφρικαν γκρει.ακριβως διαστασεις ξερεις να μου  πεις?πως μπορω ομως να διαπιστωσω οτι ειναι ταισμενος στο χερι..?επισης σε τι ηλικια θα πρεπει να τον παρω?ποσο μηνων?

----------


## Φάμπιο

Αφου της αρεσουν οι ζακο να παρει  ζακο και να μη συμβιμβαστει με αλλο ειδος!
Θα ειναι αδικο για το πουλακι αργοτερα οταν παρει ζακο και να το δωσει καπου η να το παραμελει!
Ενας απειρος στα πουλια θα τα παει πολυ καλα με οποιδηποτε ειδος αρκει να του αρεσει πραγματικα και να μην ειναι αγορα κι επιλογη ενθουσιασμου,οπως δυστυχως κανουν οι περισσοτεροι!
Μετα απο διαφορες εμπειριες μου σου προτεινω να το αγορασεις απο καλο εκτροφειο κι ας δωσεις κατι παραπανω!
Προσπαθησε να αποφυγεις τα πετ οσο καθαρα και φιλοζωα κι αν ειναι γιατι τα ζακο ειναι υπερ ευαισθητα πουλια και στα πετ προερχονται απο αγνωστα εκτροφεια του εξωτερικου!

----------


## αναστασια

+φωνω απολυτα μαζι σου μετα θα ειναι αδικο για το αλλο το πουλακι
ασε που για αρχαρια θα ειμαι πολυ πιο προσεκτικη σε ολα!!
και εγω απο εκτροφειο θελω να παρω αλλα ακομα δεν εχω βρει.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Δεν είπα να το παρατήσει το κοκατίλ μετά , απλά ενούσα οτι αν θα ήθελε θα μπορούσε να δοκιμάσει πρώτα με κάτι πιο εύκολο στην εκπαίδευση , κοινωνικοποίηση ... αλλα μιας και δεν θέλει 2ο τότε πρέπει να προσέχει , κυρίως στην αρχή οπου δεν θα έχει μεγάλη εμπειρία και θα πρέπει να αναζητά λύσεις σε προβλήματα οπου μάλλον θα προκύψουν .

----------


## αναστασια

> Δεν είπα να το παρατήσει το κοκατίλ μετά , απλά ενούσα οτι αν θα ήθελε θα μπορούσε να δοκιμάσει πρώτα με κάτι πιο εύκολο στην εκπαίδευση , κοινωνικοποίηση ... αλλα μιας και δεν θέλει 2ο τότε πρέπει να προσέχει , κυρίως στην αρχή οπου δεν θα έχει μεγάλη εμπειρία και θα πρέπει να αναζητά λύσεις σε προβλήματα οπου μάλλον θα προκύψουν .


Σαν τι προβληματα μπορουν να προκυψουν δηλαδη?

----------


## demis

Που λεει  ο λογος να προκυψουν! Στο κατω κατω μπορεις να διαβασεις καλα γι αυτο το ειδος κυριως σε ξενα σιτε γιατι στα ελληνικα δεν εχει κ τις τρελες  πληροφοριες, ειναι κ τα παιδια εδω αν σε βοηθισουν οποτε αν εχεις χρονο χρημα κ καλη διαθεση δεν βλεπω λογο να μη παρεις ενα τετειο πουλι.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Παρουσίαζουν μεγάλη θνησιμότητα αυτά τα πουλιά.Τις περισσότερες φορές εισάγονται άρρωστα ενώ έχουν προσβληθεί από μύκητες κλπ κλπ το παίρνεις εσύ και μετά σου πεθαίνει.Ενώ αν γνωρίζεις τον εκτροφέα θα ξέρεις τι θα πάρεις.*

----------


## αναστασια

> *Παρουσίαζουν μεγάλη θνησιμότητα αυτά τα πουλιά.Τις περισσότερες φορές εισάγονται άρρωστα ενώ έχουν προσβληθεί από μύκητες κλπ κλπ το παίρνεις εσύ και μετά σου πεθαίνει.Ενώ αν γνωρίζεις τον εκτροφέα θα ξέρεις τι θα πάρεις.*


αν τα παρω απο εκτροφειο θα εχω προβλημα?σε τι ηλικια πρεπει να το παρω το πουλι?

----------


## vagelis76

Η καλύτερη ηλικία(με λιγότερους κινδύνους) είναι αφού απογαλακτηστεί(σταματήσει να τρώει κρέμα) ή πολύ λιγο πριν για να κάνεις για λίγες μέρες κι εσύ τάισμα,ώστε να σε νιώσει πιο κοντά από την αρχή.Αυτό προϋποθέτει μια εμπειρία στο τάισμα...και γενικά στη φροντίδα ενός μικρού πουλιού.
Καλό είναι(το θεωρώ απαραίτητο) να κάνεις συμφωνία με τον εκτροφέα και να ζητήσεις το πουλί να φέρει δαχτυλίδι ,να έχει χαρτιά και αποδεικτικά εργαστηριακών εξετάσεων που να αποδεικνύουν οτι το πουλι που παίρνεις είναι υγιέστατο.
Επίσης αν επιθυμείς συγκεκριμένο φύλο,ζητάς και Test DNA.
Καλό είναι να έχεις πρόσβαση σε κάποιον κτηνίατρο με γνώσεις στα πτηνά(πτηνίατρο) γιατί θα χρειαστεί να παρακολουθεί το πουλί ανα τακτά χρονικά διάστημα με εργαστηριακές εξετάσεις και ελέγχοντας το σε διάφορα στάδια της ηλικία του.

----------


## αναστασια

πωπωπω αγχωθηκα τωρα!!!ο απλος κτηνιατρος δεν ξερει?επισης ο εκτροφεας δεν ειναι αναγκασμενος να μου τα δωσει ολα αυτα γιατι αλιως τι σοι εκτροφεας ειναι..

----------


## vagelis76

Ο απλός κτηνίατρος δε ξέρει από πουλιά ή μάλλον συνήθως οι γνώσεις τους φτάνουν μέχρι τα κοτόπουλα.
Ένας εκτροφέας είναι υποχρεωμένος να δίνει αλλά κι εσύ πρέπει να τα ζητήσεις .

----------


## αναστασια

να ρωτησω...Το καλητερο ειναι να επισκεφτω εγω το εκτροφειο και να δω τους παπαγαλους ?αν ομως το εκτροφειο ειναι πολυ μακρια τι κανω τοτε ?

----------


## Φάμπιο

Επισης να συμπληρωσω οτι ενας σωστος εκτροφεας δινει μονο απογαλακτισμενα μωρα..δεν δινει μισοταισμενα!

----------


## Niva2gr

Αν έχεις τη δυνατότητα να δεις το εκτροφείο και τα ζευγάρια του εκτροφέα τότε θα είσαι πιο εξασφαλισμένη γιατί θα έχεις προσωπική άποψη. Όμως επειδή οι πιστοποιημένοι εκτροφείς african gray είναι λίγοι στην Ελλάδα, σε περίπτωση που δεν μπορείς να επισκεφθείς κάποιον, ψάξε για κοινούς γνωστούς-πελάτες του και γενικώς κάνε μιά έρευνα επάνω στη φήμη του.

----------

